# Juried vs. Non-Juried Shows for Xmas?



## SplendorSoaps (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been selling at my local farmers market this year, and the season goes until the end of October. I'm now researching Holiday and Christmas shows, and I've found two distinct types of events: Smaller holiday "bazaar" types, and large (read: expensive) juried shows. There are three separate juried shows that I'm interested in applying for, but each show has a non-refundable jury fee, and here in the Seattle area where we tend to be a little bit "granola" there is a ton of competition in handmade items. One show that I'm considering had over 6,000 applicants last year! Aside from the increase in foot traffic, what are the benefits of doing a juried show over smaller craft shows (or vice versa)?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 4, 2015)

In a juried show, you are less likely to be one of a dozen soapmakers. They won't accept so many duplicate vendors. Also, the products being sold tend to be higher quality.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 8, 2015)

Juried shows are usually looking for a little more professionalism in the finished product that you are selling. I try to stick to juried shows, only because in the past, I've done some craft fairs that were more like garage sales. They were definitely not an event where people were coming to find quality items and spend money. We all know how much work it is to do craft fairs, and if you are doing them, you want to go where people are buying. But there are always exceptions.

I think the most important thing you can do is to talk to the event organizer beforehand. Some organizers really consider the point of view of the vendors and try to limit duplicate vendors, while others I've encountered could care less as long as they get their money. I've done some small bazaar type venues that were wonderful and some larger, well known shows that were awful. When I do shows, I always talk to other vendors. Conversation always comes around to other shows that we've done.  I like to offer up shows that I've loved and would do again, and give them the contact info for the organizer. They usually reciprocate, and I've got some really good tips that way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with the others. I generally do only juried shows. I've had the best outcome as they. Limit the number of same type crafters.


----------



## Spice (Aug 10, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I agree with the others. I generally do only juried shows. I've had the best outcome as they. Limit the number of same type crafters.


What does it take to get selected?:?:


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 11, 2015)

Ask the organizers of the show, Spice. The requirements vary.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2015)

The shows that I've done, generally you just need to submit the application and photos of your display and of your products.  Some require photos of you making your items.


----------

